# How do the Bobcats "Waive" Drafted players??



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

My question is this:

Does anyone know how the whole "Waive" plan works for the Bobcats

Like if they recieve a VERY good deal to take a contract off of someone's hands, I heard they can simply Waive that player, and it doesn't count against their cap....

But Im not sure how that works, and if any of the Charlotte fans here, really thought of what you could do with that kind of Flexibility???


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

still responsible for paying the salary it just doesn't count against the cap.... I can seeus really taking advantage of it and creating enough space to go after some free agents. The team wants to keep their option open though for year 3 when the have a full cap and should be closer to winning.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Now let me pose a question to you, to see what you think

The Phx suns are in a bind, and Chances are they will want to work with Charlotte to help them in this...

They NEED to get rid of Howard Eisley, he is making 6.9 million dollors per year, and has 2 years after this year left on his contract.

As a Charlotte fan, what would you say if the Phx suns offered the #3 or #5 OVERALL pick, as leverage to pick their player...

Though I know it seems like A LOT for the suns to give up, simply to give them this player, I DO think the suns would be tempted to do this, because it would give them flexibilty for not only this year, but next year as well.

They unlike ALL the other Lottery teams already have a good young core, and now we are looking to add veteren pieces, not through the draft

If I were a charlotte fan I think I would be stoked about the postion your in right now, so what would you think of this deal?


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm sure the Bobcats would do it. I think we will get either White or Eisley from PHX but, we will require PHX to pay the 3 million cash allowed for the trade and probally a 1st rounder.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I see no reason why Charlotte would refuse to take either the 3rd or 5th, either way they will be getting two picks in a row, and could possibly trade for maybe say Okafor or two good players such as Jameer Nelson and Dwight Howard.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> The Phx suns are in a bind, and Chances are they will want to work with Charlotte to help them in this...


I dont see why Phx would do this, last time I checked, they were in a good situation salary-wise, and if they ever felt the need to shuffle things around, well,we've probably all read the Kobe and T-Mac on the same team rumors.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont see why Phx would do this, last time I checked, they were in a good situation salary-wise, and if they ever felt the need to shuffle things around, well,we've probably all read the Kobe and T-Mac on the same team rumors.


They don't have enough to offer either guy the max right now is what I've read, they'd have to dump White's contract (or Eisley's larger contract) in order to do that.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

the Suns would only od it, IF we could get rid of Eisley....

The suns only have about 9 million in Cap room as it stands now, with getting rid of Esley's 6.6 Million a year deal, the number Swells to 15.6 million, which would be the Max to offer Kobe, OR we could sit on the money, and wait untill 2005 when White, and Jacobsen's contract comes off the books, leaving PHX with 23 Million in Cap room.....Just an Explanation why the Suns are doing it.

But this JUST IN... The suns own the Cavs first round pick this year (Lottery Protected) The Suns are now rumored to offer the 15th overall pick in the Draft, plus 3 million in Cash to take eisley....

At #15 overall The bobcats COULD land someone like Sebastian Telfair, Jameer Nelson, or maybe even Igdola, but it is a VERY solid pick.....

KNowing all of this, what do ya'll think about this deal, as opposed to other deals you have heard???

IE. Detroit offering a 2nd for taing Cambell... ect....


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The Suns would not even contemplate this.


----------

